# une platrée de



## Miagkaia

Hello,

I was wondering if there is any English translation for the French idiomatic expression *"une platrée de..."*, for instance in the sentence "j'ai mangé une platrée de pâtes", which means that I actually ate a lot of pasta.

I was thinking of *"a full plate"*?

Thank you for your help (I am trying to write my first fanfiction and I am stuck in the middle of a sentence ) !!

Ishtar


----------



## texasweed

I suppose you could say "I had an overdose of pasta". "I overdosed on pasta". Or "I ate a Texas-size plate full of pasta". Biased opinion I reckon
 

Miam, je mangerais bien une platrée de cassoulet ! Un volontaire pour me décoller du plafond ?


----------



## Tresley

Hello Miagkaia,

Welcome to Word Reference.

We actually have the word 'plateful' in English to mean 'platrée'.

For example:

"A plateful of chips" = "une platrée de frites"

It tells you more about the word 'plateful' here:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/plateful

The above link also gives the word in other languages and translates into French as 'assiettée'.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Miagkaia

Thank you very much!! 
I actually like both your suggestions: "*plateful*" because it seems to be the exact translation and "*overdose of pasta*" because the idea is very funny... you just understand immediately how it feels )
It is strange, yet, that the link mentioned above translates "plateful" back with "assiettée" in French... I never heard that word before! "Platrée", even if it is not very beautiful, is at least commonly used...
Thanks again !


----------



## edwingill

a huge helping


----------



## multae gentes

"assiettée" is very common, but does not carry a notion of overeating.
"platrée" sounds much more heavy, and implies that if you eat it you make a pig of yourself.


----------



## texasweed

multae gentes said:


> "platrée" sounds much more heavy, and implies that if you eat it you make a pig of yourself.


Exact.  "Texas-size" and "overdose" do  
"plateful" does not convey the idea of "platrée" imo.


----------



## Tresley

multae gentes said:


> "assiettée" is very common, but does not carry a notion of overeating.
> "platrée" sounds much more heavy, and implies that if you eat it you make a pig of yourself.


 
Ah! In that case, if 'une platrée de ... ' implies 'pigging out', then saying '*a* *huge plateful of ...* ' would convey this meaning. 
i.e. the portion on the plate is larger than what is considered 'normal'.


----------



## geve

Yes, "plâtrée" doesn't come from "plat" actually: the content of a "plat" would be a "platée", but the word isn't commonly used.
I would hazard a guess that "plâtrée" more likely comes from "plâtre" (which is why I instinctively write it with a circumflex) - because that's what it feels like in your stomach once you've eaten it!


----------



## Qcumber

Obviously what is meant is *platée* "plateful", not **plâtrée*.


----------



## geve

Qcumber said:


> Obviously what is meant is *platée* "plateful", not **plâtrée*.


What do you mean? Both words exist (different meaning - different level of speech), and "plâtrée" is a lot more commonly used than "platée" I would say.


----------



## Cath.S.

Qcumber said:


> Obviously what is meant is *platée* "plateful", not **plâtrée*.


_Plâtrée _doesn't have an officail existence, still many people use it and therefore it can't be so easily dismissed, I would say, like Gève, that it is a portmanteau word made of_ platée + plâtre_ =_ une grande quantité d'aliments indigestes._


----------



## Qcumber

egueule said:


> _Plâtrée _doesn't have an officail existence, still many people use it and therefore it can't be so easily dismissed, I would say, like Gève, that it is a portmanteau word made of_ platée + plâtre_ =_ une grande quantité d'aliments indigestes._


 
So it would be an interesting semantic development due to the confusion between two terms, and their fusion into one. Why not?

On the other hand I now wonder if it isn't a rare case of infixation: platée > plat-r-ée > platrée (as spelt in the lead post).
I think I have already seen this -r- in a couple of other derivatives.

By the way, this -r- would be a phonaestheme (US phonestheme), that is a sound or a group of sounds [phones] that expresses a feeling. (Sorry for those who hate technical terms and linguistic ones in particular.)


----------



## Cath.S.

Qcumber said:


> So it would be an interesting semantic development due to the confusion between two terms, and their fusion into one. Why not?
> 
> On the other hand I now wonder if it isn't a rare case of infixation: platée > plat-r-ée > platrée (as spelt in the lead post).
> I think I have already seen this -r- in a couple of other derivatives.
> 
> By the way, this -r- would be a phonaestheme (US phonestheme), that is a sound or a group of sounds [phones] that expresses a feeling. (Sorry for those who hate technical terms and linguistic ones in particular.)


Merci Qcumber, j'ignorais le nom de ce phénomène linguistique, je ne suis pas sûre qu'il s'applique au r de  plâtrée cependant, je n'arrive pas à rattacher ce r à une famille de mots qui exprimerait, par exemple, la pesanteur.
Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus. (je ne trouve pas l'équivalent français, il doit pourtant exister quelque part)


----------



## Qcumber

egueule said:


> (je ne trouve pas l'équivalent français, il doit pourtant exister quelque part)


La forme française devrait être phonaesthème. [a e mêlés]


----------



## Cath.S.

Qcumber said:


> La forme française devrait être phonaesthème. [a e mêlés]


Je l'ai trouvé sur cette page mais entre guillemets. C'est apparemment un concept qui ne s'est pas bien exporté.


----------



## sonsinimitables

Sounds like "pigging out" or "a huge helping of" might work best (to my humble ears).  I don't know that I've ever heard "a plateful" -- is it British English?


----------



## Cath.S.

Heaps of food?


----------



## Tresley

sonsinimitables said:


> Sounds like "pigging out" or "a huge helping of" might work best (to my humble ears). I don't know that I've ever heard "a plateful" -- is it British English?


 
Oh!  I don't think it's just British English, especially as the link I gave in my entry no. 3 from Dictionary.com quotes from The American Heritage Dictionary.

I wouldn't say that it is an unusual word at all.


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> Je l'ai trouvé sur cette page mais entre guillemets. C'est apparemment un concept qui ne s'est pas bien exporté.


 
J'ai trouvé cette « dissertation » de Didier Bottineau dont le nom est mentionné dans ton article. En faisant une recherche par mots (je ne me suis pas tapé le 59 pages de lecture ) j'ai noté que le terme phonesthème (sans a, et singulier ou pluriel ) revient à quelques reprises. J'en ai extrait ceci (c'est à la p.8).

…… ce qui fait de _st _une « image phonique » (Westermann 1937, 207), un « *phonesthème* » (Householder, 1946), un « psychomorphe » (Markel et Hamp 1960-61, 1), un « élément idéophonique » (voir Tournier 1997, 91 pour un inventaire synoptique), une « icône totale » (Wescott 1973), un « idéophone » (Diffloth, 1986, 261), un guillaumien pourrait dire un « psychophone », ou, pour forger un terme plus contemporain, un « cognophone »


----------



## Gutenberg

Miagkaia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if there is any English translation for the French idiomatic expression *"une platrée de..."*, for instance in the sentence "j'ai mangé une platrée de pâtes", which means that I actually ate a lot of pasta.
> 
> I was thinking of *"a full plate"*?
> 
> Thank you for your help (I am trying to write my first fanfiction and I am stuck in the middle of a sentence ) !!
> 
> Ishtar



what about:
a splash of pasta = une plâtrée de pâtes

(Ma supposition de l'origine du mot plâtrée.) Plâtrée de pâtes servie de la même façon que le faisait le plâtrier quand il projetait son plâtre (une plâtrée?) semi liquide sur un treillis de bois à l'aide d'une truelle... 
Dans le cas des pâtes on les sert sans ménagement dans l'assiette un peu comme si on envoyait du plâtre. Est-ce que je m'égare? Sûrement...


----------



## Nicomon

Tresley said:


> Ah! In that case, if 'une platrée de ... ' implies 'pigging out', then saying '*a* *huge plateful of ...* ' would convey this meaning.
> i.e. the portion on the plate is larger than what is considered 'normal'.


 
In the same line of thoughts... *a massive *or *giant plate*(ful)* of pasta*. Imo, massive gives the idea of something heavy on the stomach, while giant is well... very big (as in Texas size ).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gutenberg said:


> [...] Est-ce que je m'égare? Sûrement...


Je ne crois pas... ou alors on est au moins deux. 
("faut pas gâcher"... du plâtre)


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> J'ai trouvé cette « dissertation » de Didier Bottineau dont le nom est mentionné dans ton article. En faisant une recherche par mots (je ne me suis pas tapé le 59 pages de lecture ) j'ai noté que le terme phonesthème (sans a, et singulier ou pluriel ) revient à quelques reprises. J'en ai extrait ceci (c'est à la p.8).
> 
> …… ce qui fait de _st _une « image phonique » (Westermann 1937, 207), un « *phonesthème* » (Householder, 1946), un « psychomorphe » (Markel et Hamp 1960-61, 1), un « élément idéophonique » (voir Tournier 1997, 91 pour un inventaire synoptique), une « icône totale » (Wescott 1973), un « idéophone » (Diffloth, 1986, 261), un guillaumien pourrait dire un « psychophone », ou, pour forger un terme plus contemporain, un « cognophone »


_Les cognophones, ça fait mal._
J.H.

Blague à part, merci Nico. J'avais déjà rencontré psychomorphe, mais ladite rencontre avait été trop brève pour vraiment me marquer.


----------



## Cath.S.

Gutenberg said:


> what about:
> a splash of pasta = une plâtrée de pâtes
> 
> (Ma supposition de l'origine du mot plâtrée.) Plâtrée de pâtes servie de la même façon que le faisait le plâtrier quand il projetait son plâtre (une plâtrée?) semi liquide sur un treillis de bois à l'aide d'une truelle...
> Dans le cas des pâtes on les sert sans ménagement dans l'assiette un peu comme si on envoyait du plâtre. Est-ce que je m'égare? Sûrement...


Très fine analyse àma. Je n'avais pensé qu'à la lourdeur du plâtre une fois ingéré eek: ), mais je trouve ton explication plutôt convaincante, c'est bien observé.


----------



## Qcumber

Spoonful, cupful, plateful, etc. are very simple derivatives that require no explanation. How could someone doubt the validity of *plateful* and suggest it is a local term?


----------



## Nicomon

Qcumber said:


> Spoonful, cupful, plateful, etc. are very simple derivatives that require no explanation. How could someone doubt the validity of *plateful* and suggest it is a local term?


 
Just in case you are refering to post # 22, in which I wrote *plate*(ful), rest assured that it's not because I doubt the validity of plateful as a word. I simply can't make a decision as to which is best (_plate, or plateful_) with adjectives such as massive/giant.


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> Très fine analyse àma. Je n'avais pensé qu'à la lourdeur du plâtre une fois ingéré eek: ), mais je trouve ton explication plutôt convaincante, c'est bien observé.


 

Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu plâtrée, pour portion indigeste, et je trouve aussi que Gutenberg a fait une bonne observation.  Sauf que...  il me semble (en me fiant aux "google hits")  que plâtrée est plutôt utilisé dans le sens de grande quantité, que « plouf dans l'assiette ». 

Je pense comme Qcumber.  àma, peut-être trop terre à terre plâtrée est une déformation de platée.  Or une platée... c'est plus gros qu'une assiettée. 

n. *assiettée* au fém. sing.
 ¨ Contenu d’une assiette.
n. *platée* au fém. sing.
¨ Contenu d’un plat *servi abondamment*. Une platée de purée.


*On revient donc à  (huge, giant, massive) plateful *


----------



## Qcumber

Nicomon said:


> *phonesthème *(sans a, et singulier ou pluriel )


L'intéressant est que le terme américain (*phonestheme*) est conforme à l'orthographe française (cf. anesthésie). Il est donc naturel que le français l'ait préféré à la version britannique.


----------



## Fred_C

Qcumber said:


> L'intéressant est que le terme américain (*phonestheme*) est conforme à l'orthographe française (cf. anesthésie). Il est donc naturel que le français l'ait préféré à la version britannique.


 
Bonjour, On écrit phonesthème sans A pour une raison simple :
En français, l'usage du AE (ou plutôt Æ) est *exclusivement* réservé à l'écriture des mots latins purs. Dans les mots latins francisés, on le remplace *systématiquement* par un E, avec ou sans accent.
Exemple : Prétérit (du latin praeteritum) Ethanol, du latin aethanol, équateur, du latin aequator, etc...
En anglais, cette règle est moins stricte, et on dit en anglais "aesthetic", du latin "aestheticum", qui correspond au français "esthétique".
D'ailleurs, le radical esthème de "phonesthème" est un mot de la même famille qu' esthétique. En latin, "Aesthema" signifie sensation, "Aestheticum" est l'adjectif qui correspond : "relatif à la sensation".

Les esprits les plus vifs pourront rétorquer que l'exemple de "aérostat", du radical latin "aer", constitue une exception, mais en latin, "aer, aeris" n'est pas une diphtongue, et les dictionnaires les mieux informés l'écrivent "aër, aëris", avec un tréma sur le E.


----------

